# Language Lesson



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Can the locals write in a few useful words for a visitor?

How to pronounce: Thank You, Please, Hello, Goodbye, or any other words anyone believes would be helpful.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Can the locals write in a few useful words for a visitor?
> 
> How to pronounce: Thank You, Please, Hello, Goodbye, or any other words anyone believes would be helpful.


Thank you: ef harris toe
Please: para (as in parachute) gal o (as in off not oaf)
hello: yas oo (one person you know) yas ass (more than one person or someone you don't know)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Good morning. Kali-mera
Good evening (or late afternoon) Kali-spera
Good night Kali- nichta

good bye can be ya-soo or ya-sas or it can be antiou, pronounced andiou
How are you= pos siste pronounced pos sistay(plural)
pos sisai , pronounced pos sisay (singular)

I'm fine, and you? =Eime Kala, eseis?

Sorry = signomi

No = oxi pronounced o-hee O as in orange

Yes = nai pronounced Ne


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

The Cypriot dialect equivalent of Eimai kala used in my area is mia hara (both a's as in apple).


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the notes. I had a good trip to Cyprus. Didn't smack into anyone or anything driving on the left either, but I'm sure I made a few locals upset with my speed limit driving tactics.


----------

